# The different sections



## Nadia_Taliba

How would you say in Arabic 'The different sections...'

e.g. you are talking about a magazine and you want to say what kind of sections it has in it.

For example 'The different sections it contains are fashion, health, food... etc'

Shukran jazilaan!


----------



## Faylasoof

Magazine sections =   أبواب المجلة

Different sections =  أبواب  مختلفة


_The different sections it contains are fashion, health, food…_

الأبواب المختلفة فيها هي الأزياء و الملابس ، والصحة والغذاء
.....   
​


----------



## ayed

Agree with Faylasoof
You can say *أقسام المجلة* as well.


----------



## Nadia_Taliba

shukran to both of you!

Which sounds better? Or do they both sounds equally fine?

As for singulars 'abwaab' 'baab'

and Aaqsaam' 'qism' ? because the dictionary gave me another singular for 'aqsaam' ??

Shukran!


----------



## Masjeen

Nadia_Taliba said:


> shukran to both of you!
> 
> Which sounds better? Or do they both sounds equally fine?
> 
> As for singulars 'abwaab' 'baab'
> 
> and Aaqsaam' 'qism' ? because the dictionary gave me another singular for 'aqsaam' ??
> 
> Shukran!


 
NO!
baab= Great qism (for books)
qism= section =قسم​


----------



## Nadia_Taliba

Masjeen said:


> NO!
> baab= Great qism (for books)
> qism= section =قسم​




So not baab then? only qism/aqsaam for section/s?

Shukran


----------



## Masjeen

baab means chapter


----------



## Faylasoof

Masjeen said:


> baab means chapter



Yes Masjeen it does, but more as you know.

 باب (s); أبواب (pl) = door, gate, entrance, chapter, section, column, group, class category.

قسم (s); اقسام (pl) = part, share, division, allotment, section, compartment.

باب / أبواب seem to be used quite often in the sense we are discussing when you google أبواب المجلة  .  So are you suggesting that this is wrong?

 BTW, أقسام المجلة, as suggested by Ayed, is also used often when you google this one


----------



## kifaru

Does the word فصل also refer to chapters in a book?


----------



## ayed

kifaru said:


> Does the word *فصل* also refer to *a chapter* in a book?


True, kifaru


----------



## Masjeen

kifaru said:


> Does the word فصل also refer to chapters in a book?


 
فصل = smaller chapter.. the baab have many of فصول


----------



## Faylasoof

Going back to the topic at hand, it seems that both although both أقسام المجلۃ and أبواب المجلة are used, in this context فصول is not, i.e. we don't use فصول المجلۃ. At least a search with this doesn't show up anything unlike the former two.


----------



## ajami

المجلة تشمل/ تضمن موضوعات مختلفة تحت عنواناتها
فصل is better than  با ب


----------



## Faylasoof

Ajami, 

If you say it like this: 


ajami said:


> المجلة تشمل/ تضمن موضوعات مختلفة تحت عنواناتها


 Or, more usually, this:  تشمل/ تضمن المجلة  موضوعات مختلفة  

Then this back-translates to more like: _The magazine includes / covers different topics. _
Of course one can say it like so but this is different from what Nadia originally asked, i.e. “The _different sections_ it contains are ….”. 

I think she is wanted to know how to say _sections_ in a magazine. Just google the alternatives I mention above and see what you get.


----------



## Talibun

Bonjour ou bonsoir,



Faylasoof said:


> Yes Masjeen it does, but more as you know.
> 
> باب (s); أبواب (pl) = door, gate, entrance, chapter, section, column, group, class category.
> 
> قسم (s); اقسام (pl) = part, share, division, allotment, section, compartment.
> 
> باب / أبواب seem to be used quite often in the sense we are discussing when you google أبواب المجلة  .  So are you suggesting that this is wrong?
> 
> BTW, أقسام المجلة, as suggested by Ayed, is also used often when you google this one



So, there are several words that have similar meanings ?

- قسم (s) ; اقسام (pl)
- نوع (s) ; أنواع (pl)
- جزء (s) ; أجزاء (pl)
- فرق (s)

With Babylon Arabic-English :

قسم
​  v. allocate, divide, part, split, separate, partition, section, distribute, subdivide, parcel, apportion, allot, give out, portion out, share, share out, halve, bisect, swear, take an oath 


  n. division, part, portion, breakthrough, dealership, section, segment, department, service, authority, administration, district, region 


جزء
​  n.      part, partition, portion, fraction, section, parcel, share, bit, piece, slice     

نوع​  v.      change, variegate, vary     


  n. kind, ripeness, class, form, type, sort, species, variety, stripe, sex, genus, gender, brood, kidney, grain, run, style, manner, order, quality, description  

فرق
​  v. be afraid, become afraid, allow, diffuse, divide, be scared, disunite, separate, part, scatter, disperse, strew about, distribute, apportion, give out, parcel out, differentiate 


  n.      difference, discrepancy, distinction, variance, dealer, *part, section     *


----------



## Talibun

Examples :

أقسام الكلام  
يقسم الكلام في اللغة العربية الى ثلاثة اقسام : اسم – فعل – حرف
وتقسم الأفعال الى ثلاثة انواع

in the examples below, the word (أنواع) means kinds, types, sorts and not part, partition, portion, fraction, section, parcel...?​ 
أنواع الكلمة: اسم – فعل – حرف 
 
أنواع الخبر: المفرد – الجملة – شبه الجملة

الجملةهي نوعان : الجملة الاسمية –الجملة الفعلية​ 
أنواع الإعراب
الإعراب ثلاثة أنواع : إعراب ظاهر، وإعراب مقدر، وإعراب محلي.​ 


Are you okay? Please. ​​


----------

